# Help Please.



## ORION12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright, a few weeks ago i was bowhunting and when lowering my bow down, rope slips and of course the first thing that hits is my trophy ridge sights. I like them but was thinking about upgrading soon anyways. Any sights y'all like/shoot? Thanks,Ryan


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Spott Hogg. A little pricey but - Set it and forget it. Extremely great sights.


----------



## ORION12 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spot Hogg*

They look like very nice sights. Is there a particular one that you like the best? Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

ORION12 said:


> They look like very nice sights. Is there a particular one that you like the best? Thanks


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_91&products_id=10423


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

WELL MAN I GIVE GOOD ADVICE. I RECOMEND YOU GET A SIGHT THATS ROUND. SO YOU CAN GET THE HAYLO FROM YOUR PEEP. I PERSONALY USE ONE PIN WITH A MOVEABLE YARDAGE TAPE ON THE SIGHT I CAN SHOOT 1 PIN TO 100 YARDS NO PROBLEM.IF YOU LIKE T. RIDGE TRY ALPHA V5 I LIKE HHA AND SONIC.


----------

